# PJ's Pets...



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

is having a sale! 10% off all betta accesories including treatment, food and deco.
Just thought I'd share... ;-)


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

really?
omg! then i need to drop off there soon!
when does the sale end?


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Omg i need to go there 
the closest one is in Pickering though so thats like...almost an hour or so away, depends on how fast everyones driving and if i get lost xD


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont know when the sale ends. I just saw the flyer lol.
Rofl Jooleah! I hate that. Mines like 10 mins away if I go when theres no traffic on the 410 lol.


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

mine is 5 mins away. the one i go to is in square one, missisauga.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Really?! I go to the one in Sq1 or the one here in Brampton at Bramalea.


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> Really?! I go to the one in Sq1 or the one here in Brampton at Bramalea.


omg, i used to live in Brampton! Lakelands, near Williamspark Way. but moved to missisauga! 

if you come soon, you will be able to catch the offer they have there! plus new shipment of bettas. tons of halfmoons, crowntails, and veiltails. the halfmoons there are keepers. i had my eye on this one marble halfmoon. i think he's still there. but i got a CT from walmart instead!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

StarWalkZ said:


> omg, i used to live in Brampton! Lakelands, near Williamspark Way. but moved to missisauga!
> 
> if you come soon, you will be able to catch the offer they have there! plus new shipment of bettas. tons of halfmoons, crowntails, and veiltails. the halfmoons there are keepers. i had my eye on this one marble halfmoon. i think he's still there. but i got a CT from walmart instead!


OMG! I live 5 mins from Lakelands. I just graduated from Notre Dame! LOL The Walmart on Bovaird has no more fishys. Now we need to go to the pet stores to get them.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I live in Michigan and I've never seen nor heard of PJ's Pets.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

It's probably only in Canada..


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Darn! I can drive - anything. for a betta. xD


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

prettylittlefishy said:


> Darn! I can drive - anything. for a betta. xD


Rofl. You gonna drive to Canada for a betta?!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Michigan isnt far from Canada. Its right across the bridge.  I just ordered an orange and cellophane hm from Aquabid.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol that is true...You're like maybe 3 or 6 hours away from Toronto right? Sweet! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I dunno about Toronto but Windsor is 20 minutes away.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Really...so yah your 4hours away


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanna go to Canada now.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

lol ^_^ Canada rockss man.


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> OMG! I live 5 mins from Lakelands. I just graduated from Notre Dame! LOL The Walmart on Bovaird has no more fishys. Now we need to go to the pet stores to get them.


lol. srsly? you graduated from notre dame this year? lol, you might know some of my family friends.
... Marah A. or Darwin S. ? or M. Angara & D. Siapno? (same people name just vice versa). know them? 

and my brother went to notre dame. i'm still in elementary only going to gr. 8!

& yea, the fish section at the walmart on bovaird was taken away. it was because of the poor quality of fish...i always used to go there. but the one in sq1 is still there. i got my latest betta there, i got him last thursday!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Is that the one in the avatar?

EDIT: yippie 100th post - junior member.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Seriously? My friend is taking my this friday and getting me some fish stuff... yay! She'll be happy about that. XD


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

prettylittlefishy said:


> Is that the one in the avatar?
> 
> EDIT: yippie 100th post - junior member.


no that's not him! :|
that's Zeus, my first cronwtail. rip. 

look at all the threads i started and look for my most recent one and you'll see pictures of Wakki! 

enjoy.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

StarWalkZ said:


> lol. srsly? you graduated from notre dame this year? lol, you might know some of my family friends.
> ... Marah A. or Darwin S. ? or M. Angara & D. Siapno? (same people name just vice versa). know them?
> 
> and my brother went to notre dame. i'm still in elementary only going to gr. 8!
> ...


OMG yah! I know who they are. Really?! How long ago did you brother go and what grade?

Yah i was just at Sq1 yesrterday looking at the fishies


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL betta slave, yupp  the sale is pretty good. It's just 10% but it'll save you acouple of dollars.


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> OMG yah! I know who they are. Really?! How long ago did you brother go and what grade?
> 
> Yah i was just at Sq1 yesrterday looking at the fishies


srsly? you were there yesterday? what time cause i was there too!

my brother went only till grade 9. he's going to grade 11 now, in a different school. :-D


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol yahh!! I was there early in the morning...
Oh ok I dont know him than lol.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am the same as prettylittlefishy I live in MI and have never heard of PJ's lol.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Rofl  Poor americans...  it's its only 20mins away so ^_^


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha thats ok I will survive if I get more stuff I will get another fish which I don't need but I want one lol.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Loool!


----------

